

Autocomplete in TextMate, TextEdit, and other OSX Apps - paulitex
http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20101027005328921

======
gurraman
Wow. Weird that I've never accidentally triggered this; I'm a vim user.

Another nice, "hidden" feature:

CMD+SHIFT+G when in Finder opens a dialog in which you can manually enter a
path with tab-completion. Also works in dialogs when opening/saving files.

